# Im Thinking Of Selling My Torts!



## 080892jb (May 19, 2008)

Hello I have 2 Leopard Tortoises And 1 Sulcattas Tortoise. I have recently been thinking about putting them up for sale but only looking at offers. (If) any good offers are made they may be accepted. The tortoises are no older than 3 years by a guess i didn not get told their age when i bought them. The 2 leopards are being sold as a pair both female. The Sulcattas is being sold on his own.(boy obvy) They are all very friendly as tortoises are and love their food and i mean LOVE. (PICK UP ONLY-NORTHANTS KETTERING)

Thankyou.:2thumb:


----------



## Speedy1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey , I recently bought a baby leopard tortoise , but it isnt eating or drinking , seeing as youre experienced could you give me tips on how to care for it , it would be very much appreciated Thanks!


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 4, 2009)

What are you feeding him? I have two leopards. They like dandelions,plantain- weed and the Iceplant Sedum spectabile plus I give them T rex with calcium supplement


----------

